# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios >  Pelos caminhos de Portugal - Aquários Norte/Centro

## Duarte Conceição

Aproveitando uma estadia no Norte do País aproveitei a boa vontade do Ricardo Pinto em fazer de meu cicerone e visitei alguns aquários que ainda não conhecia.

Gostava de agradecer a todos os que simpaticamente me receberam em suas casas e me aturaram durante um dia e meio - Ricardo Pinto, João Soares (obrigado pelos piços), Carlos Mota, Pedro Pacheco e Júlio Macieira.

Aqui ficam algumas fotos

*Carlos Mota*







Esta anthia parece um bacalhau! É gigante!







Um belo exemplar de Lobophyllia. Quando te fartares dela manda-a para baixo sff :lol:





Não estranhem :lol: é de propósito mesmo. O fanstástico chiller do Carlos! Um furo no chão até uma cave bem fresquinha que permite a refrigeração da sala de máquinas.





* Sohal* 

A loja do João foi uma agradável surpresa! Muito bem conseguida do ponto de vista estético e alia ainda uma excelente qualidade de vivos pelo que pude aperciar.









LPS's lindos! E ainda algumas espécies já consideradas raras









Para desenjoar, aqui fica o bonito plantado da loja da autoria do Ricardo Pinto



*Pedro Pacheco*

Um aquário com umas dimensões fora das ditas "normais" mas com corais com muita saúde e que se vêm! (à excepção daquele palito a que chamam de echianta :lol: :lol :Smile:

----------


## Duarte Conceição

* Ricardo Pinto* 

O "polivalente" da Aquariofilia! Este gaijo tem de tudo e tudo feito com muita qualidade. Aqui fica a poça salgada do Ricardo!



















* Júlio Macieira* 

As fotos que se seguem são directas de máquina ... tive apenas que em alguns casos diminuir um pouco o brilho porque a intensidade captada pelo sensor da máquina dava uma sensação de coloração artificial aos corais, o que não é o caso. Apreciem...



















Uma vez mais obrigado a todos

Abraço
Duarte

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Ola
Sim senhora Duarte excelente, boas visitas e excelentes fotos.
abraços

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Duarte,  :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:  , mas que fotos,  :SbBravo:   :SbBravo:   :SbBravo:  

e que aquários.... :bompost:  

PS- qual é a tua máquina???

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Espectacular, o pessoal do nuórte 'tá-le a dar caráguu!!! Parabéns a todos!!! Por mim Duarte podias por o resto das fotos que nunca me canso de ver fotos de aquários. É pena é que bons fotógrafos de aquários só existam mesmo cá por baixo  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

Ricardo Santos, a máquina do Duarte é uma Canon EOS 300D.

Duarte, mais fotos, queremos mais fotos!!! E as sumps??? Não me digas que os gaijus num te deixarem ber a parte de baixo!!!!!

abraço e vê se apareces!!!

----------


## Duarte Conceição

Ricardo Santos, como o Ricardo referiu é uma EOS300D já com muita pancada dada com a lente que vem com o kit a 18-55 (fraquinha ... mas não há  para uma coisita melhor)

Ricardo Rodrigues, aquela malta não é grande fã das sumps limpinhas e arrumadinhas como as tuas  :SbSourire2: 

... e como são espaços tão sombrios nem dá para fotografar, o que gostei muito na forma como vi alguns dos aquários montados foram os sistemas closed loop  :SbOk:  não ver bombas é de facto outra coisa e nisso dos aquários que conheci e que conheço cá de baixo, lá pelo nuorte eles vão muuuito à frente  :yb665:  

Quanto a aparecer ... eu apareço  :SbOk3:  depois telefono-te, mas o meu caro amigo ainda me deve uma visita para ver o reactor de Ca finalmente a funcionar  :SbRequin2:  

Abraço
DC

----------


## Silvestre

excelentes fotos  :SbOk:

----------


## Adolfo Pereira

Que espetaculo, tem umas fotos e aquarios lindissimos, parabens :Palmas:

----------


## Marcio Moraes

Que maravilha de fotos!

Obrigado por compartilha-las  :bompost:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Ricardo Santos, como o Ricardo referiu é uma EOS300D já com muita pancada dada com a lente que vem com o kit a 18-55 (fraquinha ... mas não há €€€ para uma coisita melhor)
> 
> Ricardo Rodrigues, aquela malta não é grande fã das sumps limpinhas e arrumadinhas como as tuas 
> 
> ... e como são espaços tão sombrios nem dá para fotografar, o que gostei muito na forma como vi alguns dos aquários montados foram os sistemas closed loop  não ver bombas é de facto outra coisa e nisso dos aquários que conheci e que conheço cá de baixo, lá pelo nuorte eles vão muuuito à frente  
> 
>  
> 
> Abraço
> DC


 :Olá: Boa tarde Duarte
Excelente reportagem "cum canudo"! Parabéns Duarte! 
Excelente observação quanto a "esconder o equipamento". Não é determinante mas é importante porque fica mais agradável, mais natural.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## José David

Excelente fotoreportagem Duarte... eu sou um amante da fotografia.. porém tenho uma singela Canon G5... gostaria um dia de trocar por uma boa SLR  :Pracima:  

Temos de combinar um dia, para vires a minha casa fotografar uns animaizitos.. ainda estou a ciclar o aquário, mas um dia também ficará bonito e bom para fotografar! ehehe

Grande abraço

----------


## Jose Neves

Tinha que ser no norte carago :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:  

Belas Fotos :tutasla:  

Parabens :SbOk:

----------


## Carlos Prates

Olá Duarte, :Olá:  

Sim senhor, grandes fotos e grandes aquários :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  




> Sohal 
> 
> A loja do João foi uma agradável surpresa! Muito bem conseguida do ponto de vista estético e alia ainda uma excelente qualidade de vivos pelo que pude aperciar.


De facto, eu visito o Porto, pelo menos uma vez por mês, uma vez que a minha esposa é "tripeira", e a Sohal é sempre uma visita obrigatória. O João é que deve pensar: "Fogo, lá vem este gajo outra vez!" Isto porque o "obrigo" a ir à loja Domingo à tarde para me entregar os vivos. :yb624:   :yb624:  

Pode ser que um dia destes dê para fazer uma visitinha para ver uns aquas aí dessa malta. :SbOk:  

Um abraço,
Carlos Prates

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :Olá: 

Lá se passou mais um feriado, que de boa desculpa me serviu para visitar mais uns aquários do norte.

Desta vez foi o aquario do nosso companheiro Jorge Dias.

Tive alguma dificuldade em saber em tópico deveria colocar este relato fotográfico, dada a imensidão de tópicos e comentários deste nosso membro.  :yb665:  

De qualquer das formas, fica aqui o registo.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Ficam ainda umas panorâmicas deste aquario que merece ser visitado  :SbOk3:  















Uma geral para finalizar

----------


## Rui Bessa

Sem dúvida, um reef muito bom :Pracima:  
Parabéns :Palmas:  
Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Jorge Dias

Bem desta não tenho como escapar, vou ter mesmo de comentar ( juca mais um )
Quanto mais não seja o meu próprio aquário

Dês de já muito obrigado a todos que se deslocaram lá casa, subir 3+1 andares sem elevador..e obra 

Queria agradecer em particular ao fotógrafo de serviço: *TI ZÉ DE FREIXO DE ESPADA-À-CINTRA*. Sim ele, vosses sabem quem é!!!!!!
As fotos que tirou é a prova que tem ido as aulas :tutasla:  

COMENTARIO  Sinceramente ! eu não fazia melhor
Tenho dito

Obrigado,

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

cá vai ,mais um aquário do norte do pais :Coradoeolhos:  

nada especial :SbSourire2:  apenas o aquario mais bonito que vi até hoje, seja em montagem ou em cores :EEK!:  

verdadeiramente fenomenal
tenho pena que o seu dono não ligue nada a net

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

é de facto um aquario espectacular, quando vi que era o aquario do mes na bioaquaria ate me caiu o queixo mas havia poucas fotos dele agora realmente se ve a beleza do aquario, meus parabens Vasconcelos.  :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Jose Neves

:Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  

Quem é, e onde mora o proprietario?????

 :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas




> de facto um aquario espectacular, quando vi que era o aquario do mes na bioaquaria ate me caiu o queixo mas havia poucas fotos dele agora realmente se ve a beleza do aquario, meus parabens Vasconcelos.


ao vivo é muito mais de que isso :SbOk2:  pena que no fim deste mês este aquário irá ser desmontado :Icon Cry:  

aqui vai umas fotos muito mal tiradas(telemovel)
da próxima montagem deste senhor :SbSourire2:  
aquario

sump

os baldinhosde agua da nossa costa

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas Carlos nesse caso nao ha motivos de ficar triste,
Agora com um aquario desse tamanho de certeza que inda vai ser melhor.
A bioaquaria ele usa bubble king agora nas fotos da pa ver uma caixa de deltec, que que ele usar nesse master tank?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

ele vai usar na mesma o escumador bubble king que tem
mas fez no aquario duas saidas onde vai meter mais um escumador

toda a agua de retorno vai passar por os dois escumadores que vão ser alimentados por queda

vai usar
1 bubble king 300 externo
1 Deltec AP 1004
1 reactor de calcio Deltec PF 1001
1 reactor de kalk Deltec KM 800

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> boas
> 
> ele vai usar na mesma o escumador bubble king que tem
> mas fez no aquario duas saidas onde vai meter mais um escumador
> 
> toda a agua de retorno vai passar por os dois escumadores que vão ser alimentados por queda
> 
> vai usar
> 1 bubble king 300 externo
> ...


Ui é so material de grande qualidade  :Palmas:  
É pena ele nao ligar muito a net(pelo menos acho eu) que seria de mais ver a evoluçao do aquario, mas se a nao te importares vais nos dando noticias.


 :SbOk3:

----------


## PedroVasconcelos

Aqui vai mais algumas fotos da evolução da montagem do aquário:







Desculpem, mas nao sei como por aquel texto do reefaquarium na imagem.
Foi o meu 1º post
Depois vou pondo mais algumas assim que esteja numa fase mais evoluida.

Pedro Vasconcelos.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas Pedro

Peço desculpa e retiro o que disse de pouco frequentares o forum  :Coradoeolhos:  
Pa so ha uma coisa a dizer....espectaculo!!!
Inda muito por acabar, mas com o tempo vai la, e depois quando sairem os corais do antigo aquario e irem para esse vai la vai!!!
Continuaçao de um bom projecto.

Ja agora es Pedro ou Artur? é que na bioaquaria tas como Artur Vasconcelos.  :Coradoeolhos:  

 :SbOk3:

----------


## PedroVasconcelos

Sou Pedro, o filho do Artur, como ele não liga muito a Internet e li este tópico decidi ser eu a postar a evolução do aquário.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Sou Pedro, o filho do Artur, como ele não liga muito a Internet e li este tópico decidi ser eu a postar a evolução do aquário.


Ah ok desculpa pedro, entao muito bem vindo.
Entao depois vai actualizando o topico ou entao abre um nos setups, nao me deixes morrer de curiosidade!!  :yb624:   :yb624:  

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Artur Vasconcelos

> Ah ok desculpa pedro, entao muito bem vindo.
> Entao depois vai actualizando o topico ou entao abre um nos setups, nao me deixes morrer de curiosidade!!


Boa noite,Anthony. Hoje coloquei o reactor de cálcio e o escumador da Deltec a funcionar vou ver como se portam. Não te preocupes que não vou te deixar morrer de curiosidades.

Artur Vasconcelos :Xmassmile:

----------


## joao manuel castelo

Boas pessoal  :Wink: 

Antes de mais parabéns Artur por este magnifico aquário  :SbOk:  

Que tipo de cantoneira é esta que se vê nesta imagem?

Esta só colada por fora ou o vidro entra nela como numa janela em alumínio?




Abraço  :Wink:

----------


## PedroVasconcelos

> Boas pessoal 
> 
> Antes de mais parabéns Artur por este magnifico aquário  
> 
> Que tipo de cantoneira é esta que se vê nesta imagem?
> 
> Esta só colada por fora ou o vidro entra nela como numa janela em alumínio?
> 
> 
> ...


Não percebi bem o que perguntas-te, mas penso que estejas a falar daquilo que está no canto superior esquerdo em cima de reefforum certo?
Se sim é uma vortech, está metade dum lado e metade de outra seguras por um íman. Penso que saibas o que seja e como funciona.

Pedro Vasconcelos

----------


## joao manuel castelo

> Não percebi bem o que perguntas-te, mas penso que estejas a falar daquilo que está no canto superior esquerdo em cima de reefforum certo?
> Se sim é uma vortech, está metade dum lado e metade de outra seguras por um íman. Penso que saibas o que seja e como funciona.
> 
> Pedro Vasconcelos


Nao, não é isso  :Smile: 

O que quero saber é sobre a forma como o vidro ta colado aquilo que parece ser uma cantoneira em inox ou alumínio?

Se apenas é um revestimento exterior ou se por sua vez o vidro encaixa na cantoneira?

Abraço

----------


## PedroVasconcelos

Quanto a isso o meu pai e capaz de saber melhor, mas penso que o visro esteja lá colado com selicone.

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

Então Pedro como vais?
O aquario esta uma bomba parabéns  :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  
Tens que por mais Fotos sobre a nova montagem  :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  

 :tutasla:   :tutasla:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Boa noite,Anthony. Hoje coloquei o reactor de cálcio e o escumador da Deltec a funcionar vou ver como se portam. Não te preocupes que não vou te deixar morrer de curiosidades.
> 
> Artur Vasconcelos


eheheheheheheh obrigado Artur
Como se portam de certeza que vao se portar muito bem, tens um equipamento para la do excenlente, entao essas vortech!!!  :yb665:  
Ja agora que que vais/vao fazer do antigo aquario?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Artur Vasconcelos

> Quanto a isso o meu pai e capaz de saber melhor, mas penso que o visro esteja lá colado com selicone.


A calha está colocada por fora do vidro,por causa do limpador magnético não chegar a areia.

----------


## Artur Vasconcelos

[QUOTE=Anthony Rosado Neto]eheheheheheheh obrigado Artur
Como se portam de certeza que vao se portar muito bem, tens um equipamento para la do excenlente, entao essas vortech!!!  :yb665:  
Ja agora que que vais/vao fazer do antigo aquario?

 Vou vende-lo(aquario,movel,iluminação).Artur Vasconcelos.

----------


## Pedro Miguel.R.Rodrigues

1ª-  há que dizer que esse aquário está 5*****.
2º-  já me sinto melhor por saber que não sou o único por _Braga_ com este hobby .
3º- como é que um aquário destes me escapou até hoje. :JmdEffraye:

----------


## PedroVasconcelos

Amanha vai-se começar a colar corais.

Depois posto fotos.


Pedro Vasconcelos

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Ui imagino (ou nao)  a trabalheira que vai dar!!!
Aguardo as fotos entao.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

cá vai mais uma fotos depois do aquario pronto e acabado

é de salientar que é um aquario ainda muito recente +/- 6 meses mas já com um potencial muito difícil de igualar












pormenores  fantasticos



e para babar a casa de maquinas de sonho  :yb624:  :yb624: 



aquecimento da agua ligado a um painel solar

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Bem entao aqui vai umas fotos minhas que foram tiradas dia 20/12/2008, nao tao tao boas como as do Carlos mas é o que se arranja...

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Aqui vai mais:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Ora pa acabar:



So ha um defeito neste aquario..... é nao ser meu...   :Coradoeolhos: 
Ta tudo pensado ao promenor tudo do melhor e dono 5*
Artur ta simplesmente lindo.
Tenho que ir fazer uma visita de novo, se nao fosse os 600 e tal klm que nos separa....  :Palmas:  :Palmas:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Pensei que esta simples montagem fosse despertar os "mortos" aquariofilistas que andam no forum mas nem po isso...  :Coradoeolhos:  :yb665: 

 :SbOk3:

----------


## NunoAlexandre

podes ter a certeza anthony , o fórum parece uma cidade fantasma

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Pensei que esta simples montagem fosse despertar os "mortos" aquariofilistas que andam no forum mas nem po isso...


A mim animou, mas eu estou farto de escrever (assim como alguns como tu Anthony) e só me parece que já passámos da fase de cadáver para a fase de putrefacção............

----------


## PedroPedroso

é simplesmente fabuloso este aquario, aparenta estar tudo ao pormenor e nada deve ter sido deixado ao acaso. são aquarios como este que me fazem ter vontade de continuar e pesquisar ainda mais.

parabéns

pois como o anthony disse isto anda meio morno por aqui parece que a crise tb está nas palavras e nos tópicos.

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

Não tenho palavras......  :HaEbouriffe:  
 :SbOk:  :SbOk:  :SbOk:

----------


## PedroVasconcelos

Mais lá pa frente, vou ver se tiro aqui umas fotos e posto, pa ver se isto não chega á fase de fosséis. :SbSourire:

----------


## Paulo Jorge Rocha

:Olá: 
não tenho palavras para descrever esta maravilha de aquario  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

wow.  :yb677:

----------


## João A Alves

Boas

Está espéctacular...cheio de cores :Olá: , e os bastidores bem ao permenor. :SbLangue23: 
Parabêns pelo lindissimo aquário.

Abraço

João Alves

----------


## helder_lima

Boas a td pessoal RF,

Atenção, Artur Vasconcelos, se poder fazer uma visita guiada a esse  :EEK!: belo oçeanário teria todo o gosto :SbOk: ...Se tiveres bilhetes à venda compro um :SbOk3: 
Sem palavras pra descrever tal aqua :SbSourire2: PARABENS e continua com o tópico...

Cumprimentos
Helder

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Realmente o sistema está fabuloso. Desde o aquário, layout, "móvel", e principalmente a casa das máquinas, fantástico!  :Palmas:   :yb677:  :SbOk:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, Artur Vasconcelos.

Não conhecia o teu projecto. Não deverias esconder essa pérola durante tanto tempo. Está assombroso. :Admirado: 

A "casa das máquinas" está do melhor que já vi. Bons equipamentos e muito limpa e arrumada que até dá gosto ver.

Sinceros parabéns! :Pracima:  Tens um aquário que é, sem dúvida, uma referência mesmo além fronteiras.

----------


## rita jesus

nao a palavras para tanta beldade parabes :tutasla:

----------


## Artur Vasconcelos

Agradeço a todos pelos comentários e dentro em breve ponho algumas fotos mais recentes.

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

cá vai mais uma montagem nortenha :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Ora após uma visita ao fantástico aquario do Artur Vasconcelos  :Palmas: 

IMG_5633.jpg

IMG_5634.JPG

IMG_5635.jpg

IMG_5636.jpg

IMG_5637.jpg

IMG_5638.JPG

IMG_5639.JPG

IMG_5640.JPG

IMG_5641.JPG

IMG_5642.JPG

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

IMG_5643.jpg

IMG_5644.jpg

IMG_5645.JPG

IMG_5646.JPG

IMG_5647.jpg

IMG_5648.jpg

IMG_5649.JPG

IMG_5650.JPG

IMG_5652.jpg

IMG_5653.jpg

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

IMG_5654.JPG

IMG_5655.JPG

IMG_5658.JPG

IMG_5659.JPG

IMG_5660.JPG

IMG_5661.JPG

IMG_5663.jpg

IMG_5664.JPG

IMG_5665.jpg

IMG_5667.jpg

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

IMG_5669.jpg

IMG_5670.jpg

IMG_5672.JPG

IMG_5673.JPG

IMG_5674.jpg

IMG_5675.JPG

IMG_5677.JPG

IMG_5679.JPG


 :SbOk3:

----------


## Artur Vasconcelos

Umas fotos do novo aquário(nano-reef ligado ao sistema) da minha filhota com peixes escolhidos por ela(faltando o peixe principal- Acanthurus leucosternon):

----------


## Artur Vasconcelos

*Aqui vai mais umas fotos do meu aquário:*
































*Aqui fica o link para um video do aquario:*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kX6wPcdDlPU

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas
Bah muito fraquinho.... :yb624:  nas fotos nao se consegue ver a beleza e as cores do aquario.
Gostei Artur tens ai um belo pedaço de mar.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  Artur

Depois de ver fotos e vídio...sem palavras  :Palmas:  :yb677:  :Palmas:  :yb677: 
Um abraço.

Jorge Neves

----------


## André Silvestre

Viva Artur,

Parabéns por esta excelente montagem!
Nota-se grande qualidade e cuidado desde a montagem do equipamento à aquisição dos peixes e colocação dos corais. Essas Trachyphyllias são topo! 

Apesar de grande, não está atafulhado, havendo muito espaço para os peixes nadarem à vontade e se poder apreciar melhor os pormenores.

Ao vivo deve ser impressionante. 
Mais fotos são sempre bem-vindas.


Abraço,
André

----------

